# Archaon - Lord of Chaos



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Warhammer/archaon-lord-of-chaos-hardback.html

Just spotted the upcomming sequel to the first Archaon book. Looks juuuuuuuicy! The first one was quite enjoyable, so I expect this one to be a treat as well.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The more about Be'lakor the better. Archaon really became dull and boring but also rushed when it got to the chaos bits. His fall to chaos however was pretty good, but as soon as I got to the bit about him swimming, it just got utterly ridiculous.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Lord of Chaos is available now.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Finished Lord of Chaos. Gloriously insane is all I can say. Its one of the best depictions of the madness of chaos Ive seen yet. The absolutely mindbreaking horrors threatening to snuff out the fragile shell of reality have never been so all pervasive.

And we get to see the plot of Archaon, Be'lakor and his companions playing out to its chilling conclusion with no few number of suprises and twists. Including the true revelation of just why Archaon have set himself on this dread purpose to bring out the End Times.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> Finished Lord of Chaos. Gloriously insane is all I can say. Its one of the best depictions of the madness of chaos Ive seen yet. The absolutely mindbreaking horrors threatening to snuff out the fragile shell of reality have never been so all pervasive.
> 
> And we get to see the plot of Archaon, Be'lakor and his companions playing out to its chilling conclusion with no few number of suprises and twists. Including the true revelation of just why Archaon have set himself on this dread purpose to bring out the End Times.


Oooooooo. I can't wait to read it. 


LotN


----------

